# Oak Root Burl - worth it?



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a house being built near me. Drove by and seen that they had cut down abou a dozen oak trees and dug up the root burls. Pushed it all up in a pile with a loader. I stopped and asked if I could have some, they said all I want.

My question, I am obviously going to bring all of the good logs back. But how about the root burls? Now I know the hazards of sawing them with rocks and such. What I mean is, would I find a cool enough grain pattern to make it worth trying? I have never cut one before. I know some root burls are prized for their characteristics.

Thanks for looking


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Even if you cant use 'em, I'll bet another woodworker near you would LOVE to have them!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

worth trying


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Some of the figure is hard to see, but this is an Oak Burl maze. I love the figure. I do not know if it was root burl though.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

spose if your gonna take the time to grab the logs, grab a burl. experiment with a quick hack and decide if you want to go back and get more…


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have cut Manzanita root burls and I always used an older blade … you will find surprises … 
I cut them on an old band-saw, I was never lucky enough to have a nice new mill like some guys.
Keep us posted on the progress.
I don't know how big oak burls get but Manzanita burls are normally a bit bigger than a soft ball … There will be a new thread here … how big is your burl …


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with the crowd here. I know you have a lot of wood these days and your gonna get more. LOL! If you have concerns about debris screwing up your blades , might consider a magic wand metal detector?


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

This picture is easier to see.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Get u some wood and see what it looks like. Do you have a chain saw ? Blades tend to be cheaper than good band saw blades. Be safe and yes, I'd get what I had space and time to dry.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

They are 12-16 inches across


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sometimes a person has to take a chance on a bad surprise to get a good surprise. Rocks are boogers, they instantly dull blades and often ruin them if the sawyer is in a hurry. No way to know if they are there, wherever there is. I'd take a good look at them, seeking out ones that seem to be solid and not wrapped around or grown together. A nice, big bulging one with smooth sides makes one drool, but still no guarantees. With that size a person could easily enough use a hand saw instead of an electric saw and "feel" for rocks as they went. If it were me, I'd grab 'em. Good luck!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

agree with joeyinsouthaustin: If you're grabbing the wood anyway, take the burl as well; you can figure out how and what to do with it later, but if you leave it behind the decision is made for you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

FACT…If you don't get them you will regret it later…


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Monte, Sounds like something fun to explore. If they are easy if to grab I would consider grabbing at least one or two then sitting them until you decide what to use them for.

CtL


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Get em.

Chain saw sounds like the way to go.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

A thought.

It's oak, and it will get harder later so maybe if and when you get them you might slice it early? Green wood being easier to cut.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots of good advice Monte. I can only add that I am constantly collecting logs in the warmer weather. Crotch, burls, straight logs, whatever. If you don't grab at least one , you will regret it. The chainsaw is a good way to find bad wood. The blades are cheap. I usually carry 4 blades at a time. Good luck.


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

Grab all the wood you can. Store wherever you can even under the bed will do. (-:

Before cutting this type of timber, I used to high pressure clean it, use an axe to cut away small roots then into it with a chainsaw. If you have too much sell or give to trade schools.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I've worked with Live oak its a very hard wood, harder then Mesquite I think and have decided not to work it anymore only red oak, as for as the root system that might be different, but my experience with live oak, I'm done with it, I think both post and live oak are close in hardness.

I've heard too what Thomas mentioned that Oak hardens the longer it drys.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I recently had an oak cut down, and some of the roots had to be removed. I took the burl and made a bowl from it. Not only was it beautiful, the grain was so haphazard that it never split or warped, and people just look at it and ask what kind of wood is it?
I'd take as much as possible and start making things…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sure there would be plenty o projects that you'd come up with Monte. If ya have the room, get em


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62163 Here's a link to a post I made about 18 months ago. It is a bowl I turned from a Garry Oak root ball knuckle. It was VERY HARD and the grain was just spectacular. I'm going to jump on the band wagon with the others and say YES. Get the root balls, they make for some great turning stock.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are there actually burls on the roots, or are you just referring to the stump and roots, Monte P. ?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Stumps and roots. One true significant burl.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hope it's a winner!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe this pic from Jim Roberts fine work can help you decide.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Monte, I'm giving you a couple of rough cut images of a Douglas Fir root burl I cut up and am planning to use for a tabletop. As you can see, the grain is pretty nice - a lot of swirls. If I had this to do over, I'd try to figure out a way to slab the root ball without ruining the chains from my chainsaw (may not even be possible). This tree was live when we took it down (too close to the shop), and was leaning over. So, it was only a matter of time before it went. I thought I had a very clean root ball when I got done removing bark and other debris, but when I cut into the ball, the chain just started to burn. The dirt inside the ball was something I didn't anticipate, but it's there none-the-less. Anyway, the effort was worth it, and I'd also recommend getting as many of the root balls as you possibly can. They'll not only make great turning projects, but, depending on their size, could also make some very unique table tops. Best of luck.

TZH


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Last comment, at that size you can always part them with sawzall blade. I have made jigs to track the blade fairly straight, then you don't really have to worry bout ruining a band or ts blade.


----------

